

Google Chrome Will Start Auto-Pausing Video Advertisements - gweijie
http://www.weijieworld.com/google-chrome-will-start-auto-pausing-video-advertisements/

======
zxcvcxz
Why autopause when I can just use firefoxs built in adblocker or just adblock?
I'll never give my parents a browser with ads, because they'll click them and
get a virus.

